# Restoration Complete On "his & Hers" Jc Higgins Flightliners



## tedilores (Sep 11, 2016)

I just finished restoring two Flightliner bikes and thought I would share the story behind this project.  I received a boys Flightliner bike as a Christmas present back in the early 60s and it was my pride and joy.  This bike was later totaled by a mischievous cousin who I distinctly refused to let him ride it.  He wrapped himself and the bike around a metal lamppost on our very steep hill (maybe he didn’t know about coaster brakes)
Fast forward to a year ago, when I looked on eBay and was astonished to find one that was in original fair condition that the owner was willing to ship.  I totally restored it to “better than new” condition, costing way more than the bike will ever be worth.
I then asked my wife if she would ride a girl’s bike of that same model if I bought one and restored it – she enthusiastically said yes.
The pictures show the finished bikes.  The blue paint on the girl's bike is original, but all other cosmetics are new.  I equipped both with the “two-speed Bendix” hub, dual LED lights front & rear and rechargeable batteries.
We ride these bikes whenever weather permits here in the Pacific Northwest and never get tired of the looks we get.


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 11, 2016)

Great work and attention to detail. Both bikes off the charts. Cool tassels on the boys bike, imagination at work.


----------



## bikecrazy (Sep 11, 2016)

You deserve all those admiring looks, great story and super results.


----------



## Awhipple (Sep 13, 2016)

We all have that one cousin!


----------



## partsguy (Sep 16, 2016)

I love it, man!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jmastuff (Oct 11, 2016)

very nice job.. want to restore mine!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 11, 2016)

Very nice - and even better you guys get to ride them.


----------

